# Football friendly in Costa Del Sol?



## cesceo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there, I'm enquiring to see if there are any expat local teams in the Costa del Sol who would be willing to have a football 11 a side friendly with a local sunday league side from the UK.

We are a civilised team from the West Midlands who would like to experience a game in great weather conditions for a change! , Our ages vary from 16-26.

We would preferably like to play in June or July, so if anyone is interested in such a friendly, my name is Matt Carter and you can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre, nr Malaga have a kiddie football team. I dont have any details tho

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can probably help as I am very involved in football. I'll email you to get more details but others may be able to help too. 

Jojo 16-26 is not kiddies!!!!LOL Some of them may have beards and are alllowed into pubs


----------

